# Do I have GERD?



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

For whatever reason, the past 2 out of 3 nights I've had horrible, what I think is, heartburn. I've never had heartburn in my life.The way bottom of my throat burns and my mouth produces a lot of phlegm. It's extremely uncomfortable and painful. I took two Tylenols and 4 Rolaids and it still continued to hurt.Is there a link between IBS/GERD? Did I just develop it?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Certainly there is a link with me. At 61, the whole thing seems like just a constant deterioration that started in my 20s and just kept falling apart a little more each decade.An added "proof" of the interrelatedness, for me, is that the same flavonoid supplement that stopped my GERD and digestive problems also stopped my D. This is no coincidence.Mark


----------

